

Saving for a daughter but not a son - Doubleguitars
http://www.elle.com/culture/a29845/fund-to-combat-the-gender-wage-gap/

======
CurtHagenlocher
"Sometimes my wife and I discuss what it would take to raise our children with
true gender equality, the kind that progressive parents are supposed to
achieve, the kind they talked about in the 1970s. I think it would require us
to move to the moon."

This. We do the best we can with our daughter, but then she comes home from
preschool with ideas like "Frozen is for girls, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
are for boys" or "pink is for girls, black is for boys." Counterprogramming
feels like a full-time job.

~~~
philipov
Counterprogramming your child in a cosmopolitan society is a sisyphean task.
It's as hopeless for a social liberal to combat the prevailing spirit of the
times as it is for a religious conservative. Children build their social world
around their peers, not their parents.

